# Ethernet port repair [RESOLVED]



## guhhh (Jun 10, 2007)

Not entirely sure where this should be posted but I think this is the right place.
Okay so my Ethernet port stopped working today out of the blue. I unplugged the cable and to my suprise some of the pins moved housings. I have two pins in one housing, three in another, one in a housing over from where it should be but alone and one in the correct housing. 
So the question is how should I go about moving these pins back to where they should be?


----------



## guhhh (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet port repair*

Haha, so actually I just fixed it by using a wooden kebab to push the pins down and then over to the right spot. Had to stop using the eternet cable I was using and switch to one that was less tall and more wide(don't know the technical names for these) because the one I was using kept messing the pins up again.


----------

